# Work Bench



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have just closed the deal on my new house!! I am looking for ideas for a work bench that is functional as well as strong. ooh i forgot low budget.
" all of my jack went ot buying the house" Thanks for the input Rick


----------



## RobertH69 (Dec 5, 2009)

I made mine with about 6 2X4's ($2.00 a piece) and a sheet of 3/4" plywood from Lowes. I Kreg jointed it all and it works fine. Total cost was about $28.00, it's nothing amazing, but it's been working great. I'll post up some pics tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

*bench*

thanks robert


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

At Menards here they have counter tops that were ordered/spec wrong half price
Don


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

a Few 2X's and some ply wood a bottle of glue and some screws....


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

I just used 5 2 x 6's, joined them together and used a 4 x 4 for the legs. Working great so far! I do need to strenthen the joints between the 2x6's with my Kreg joiner, though...


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I have made 3 of these and they are cheap, quick, and sturdy. I have used old solid doors for the top.


----------



## RobertH69 (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't have enough posts to post a pic


----------



## RobertH69 (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't have enough posts to post a pic 2


----------



## RobertH69 (Dec 5, 2009)

:rockhard:


----------



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

WOW A lot of REALLY great ideas!!!!!! Thanks again I will post pics when i get mine done!!


----------



## COOTER 212 (Feb 24, 2008)

I made mine out of 2x4's and 3/4 plywood. It is the whole length of my garage.Home depot ripped one sheet of plywood in half so the bench top is 16' x 2'. I am an electrician so i ran conduit behind it so i have outlets every 3' or so. On the far end i put in a double duplex outlet for battery charging. Probably did the whole thing for around $30. Now I need to organize it but have a honey do list on the inside of the house first. If she ain't happy,nobody happy.


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got less than $75.00 invested in mine and it's solid as a rock!! 2-1/2' x 10'


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

I made mine out of 4x4's, 2x4's, and 2 sheets of particle board...the particle board was the most expensive thing, but i put 11 coats of poly on it and you can clean it with windex lmao. overall i think i spent 80 on mine...its 3'deep, 18' long...you can see it here (post 3): http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1128656


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

I just got a bow press so wife and I started to clean the garage. I had an old table I made for a salt water fish tank I never finished so I used it. Also started to make a draw board.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

Scan threw this thread and there is ALOT of benches you can get ideas from.
Hope it helps.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=447648


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

7 2"x4"s and 1 sheet of 3/4 ply or MDF. All I did was rip the ply in half lengthways so I had 2 pieces that were 2'x8'. Then I made 2 frames that were 23"x94" so the top and shelf had an inch overhang on the sides and front but flush on the back edge. I then cut legs to a height that worked best for me which was around 42" and attached them to the inside of the frames. I had just enough scraps to make a couple of angle braces to minimize racking. Hint: It is easier to notch the bottom shelf for the legs and slide it into place before you attach the top frame. Then attach the top frame and ply and load it up. I didn't need to but you can also insert large lag screws into the bottom of the legs to adjust for uneven floors.


----------



## harv418 (Jan 28, 2010)

Being in Hurricane territory, My wife wanted to be able to park her car in the garage. 

I built something similar to this one. Folds up on the wall, and conceals the stuff in the cabinet. 

http://www.woodstore.net/spacworcen.html


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't have anything to add in the work bench area, but I did notice no one has said it yet..........

Grats on the new house!!!!!


----------



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

nice work guys


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

These are available from Sam's Club for less than $200. I like them because they can be moved, sturdy, and they look professional.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Rembrandt1 said:


> These are available from Sam's Club for less than $200. I like them because they can be moved, sturdy, and they look professional.



oaky that is just SWEEEEET! Way better than my house


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a couple made from discarded dressers. They are the waist-high type of dresser. I got them for free, and then screwed a piece of 3/4" OSB (scavenged from construction worksite dumpsters) to the top. $0. Nice part is they have drawers etc for storage and are heavy and stable. I know a couple of people who found cupboards and countertops from people remodeling their kitchens and installed them in their workshops. That's the best low budget solution. Check craigslist.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's mine. Needed something in my apartment so I wouldn't ruin the kitchen countertops.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I used the workbench legs from 2X4 Basics.










In fact, my garage (and basement) pretty much looks like this:









Infinitely adjustable, cheap, and I think decent looking.

Rob


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 23, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a 60" on sale for about $159, has a couple of drawers, wooden vise, and a lower shelf. Haven't seen it in person but thinking about ordering one. here's a link: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93454


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

EDoubleNickels said:


> I used the workbench legs from 2X4 Basics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your idea. I have used those things for benches, but never thought of getting the workbench kit. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

No problem. I think they are great because there are so many different things you can do with them. You can totally custom fit them to your space/needs and still have a little bit of a custom look (at a much less than custom price).


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

how tall are you guys making yours? I'm guessing i'll either be standing or get a high stool to sit on. The one at my old place was too low and it sucks hunching over everything


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

AmishArcher said:


> how tall are you guys making yours? I'm guessing i'll either be standing or get a high stool to sit on. The one at my old place was too low and it sucks hunching over everything


I made mine around the 3 foot mark. I've got a screwed up back and that seems to be a nice height where I can stand and work and not effect my back


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

I built me one on saturday with 4x4's for the legs, made the back ones taller to serve as the back of my pegboard. I put mine at 39 inches highx3ft widex8 ft long. seems to be just the right height for me plus it is really sturdy.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rembrandt1 said:


> These are available from Sam's Club for less than $200. I like them because they can be moved, sturdy, and they look professional.


love that.... GO DILLION !! had to throw that in there


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> how tall are you guys making yours? I'm guessing i'll either be standing or get a high stool to sit on. The one at my old place was too low and it sucks hunching over everything


Most kitchen counters are around 36". Just measure your kitchen counter and see if you need to add or subtract a few inches to make it perfect for you. Don't forget to take into account the thickness of the countertop when you cut your legs. I did the same thing another person did. Ripped a 4x8 OSB and made the table 2x8. I made mine with six legs. Four on the corners and two at about a third of the length.


----------



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Done*

At long last i am done with my work bench. i have gotten several ideas from different places and here is what i came up with.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rewhaley5217 said:


> At long last i am done with my work bench. i have gotten several ideas from different places and here is what i came up with.


I guess it looks okay, but I can barely see it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i just took a bunch of old 2x4's from work and bought some plywood to cover it 

works great


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I really like your idea. I have used those things for benches, but never thought of getting the workbench kit. Thanks for the idea.


Nice car. can you send me a pic of the rest of it? pm sent.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

RobertH69 said:


> I made mine with about 6 2X4's ($2.00 a piece) and a sheet of 3/4" plywood from Lowes. I Kreg jointed it all and it works fine. Total cost was about $28.00, it's nothing amazing, but it's been working great. I'll post up some pics tomorrow. :wink:


How do you like the Kreg jig? I'm gettin ready to pull the trigger on one


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine is quite solid.
L-shaped steel frame (with wood and stone inlay and a lot of old iron) turned upside down and outpoured with concrete.
Added some goodies - like those ball bearing guidances [?] i brought home from work - and holes every 6" to attach a movable jaw for clamping stuff up to 7 feet (not finished yet)
Ok, maybe it´s a bit overdone, but this bench is solid as a rock, has a survace for every field of use, and is friendly to the ears when using a big hammer on it.
BTW: You´ll need a pump truck to move it...


----------



## Shmabs09 (Jan 29, 2010)

rudl said:


> Mine is quite solid.
> L-shaped steel frame (with wood and stone inlay and a lot of old iron) turned upside down and outpoured with concrete.
> Added some goodies - like those ball bearing guidances [?] i brought home from work - and holes every 6" to attach a movable jaw for clamping stuff up to 7 feet (not finished yet)
> Ok, maybe it´s a bit overdone, but this bench is solid as a rock, has a survace for every field of use, and is friendly to the ears when using a big hammer on it.
> BTW: You´ll need a pump truck to move it...


This thing looks like a beast! I bet it's solid.


----------

